
Moore's Law graphed vs. real CPUs and GPUs 1965 – 2019 - tzfld
https://www.reddit.com/r/dataisbeautiful/comments/cynql1/moores_law_graphed_vs_real_cpus_gpus_1965_2019_oc/
======
coder4life
Nice visual. Wasn't there a 36 billion transistor ASIC just announced a week
ago?

